# The best thickness of drywall



## AprilZark (Oct 31, 2017)

What is the best thickness of drywall for ceilings and walls?


----------



## gordie (Nov 6, 2012)

5/8's


----------



## Mur-Wall (Mar 18, 2018)

*Drywall Thickness*

5/8 is stronger and type x is fire rated , but more expensive and heavy than 1/2 inch ultra light.


----------



## Shawn (Aug 8, 2018)

5/8 on the lid and 1/2 on the walls is what I usuallly do.


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

When I was young we had 14 foot 1/2" with type x core that we used in our shacks. I could pack two and drop one and push up the other. Today my biggest challenge is making sure she gets a stiff one. Such is life?


----------



## Wimpy65 (Dec 17, 2013)

Ha ha!
That's the bitter irony Scott, some of the stuff we did as young bucks comes back to haunt us later. I guess we went as indestructible as we thought we were, who knew??!! :yes:


----------

